# Must-have grooming supplies?



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

No need to apologize! We've all been in your spot, and I'm still learning to this day. 

First, let's address teeth. My vet carries small toothbrushes or you can try the cat ones. Or these are a great size: Amazon.com: CET Toothbrush: Pet Supplies 
I use the Virbac Tartar Control Toothpaste & Dental Rinse with great results. 

For reference, here's a good thread with everyone's favorite tools: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/14443-grooming-supplies-your-favorites.html

This is what I'd recommend for the basics, in addition to what you have:
- Gold Les Poochs brush (it's great for the short body trim while in the Miami); narrow size since she's a toy
- Good Pin Brush (Chris Christensen makes a good one)
- Poodle Buttercomb (not essential but nice to have)
- Ear Cleaner

Nice to have:
- Grooming Spray (makes brush outs that much easier & protects coat--also smell nice!)--_you can dilute the Les Poochs Creme Rinse and use that as your grooming spray!_
- Shears (good investment if you want to do touch-ups at home)
- Clippers (ditto above)
- Nail grinder (I personally prefer these to the clippers and grind my MPOOs' nails once a week to keep them short)

I use a warm washcloth to clean my MPOOs' faces, but they don't have tear stains. If you keep her face trimmed short, this shouldn't be an issue. 

You don't really need a lot of tools (dryer, etc.) if you intend to keep her in a shorter trim and take her to the groomer. The Gold LP Slicker will keep her bracelets and tail pom tangle free and won't damage the coat. Does she have a curly coat or is it smooth? If it tends to be curlier, the Green Pro Brush might be a better option. 

As for shampoo and creme rinse, I prefer Les Poochs but Chris Christensen makes some nice ones too. If she doesn't have any skin allergies, the field is wide open. If you want something scented, try Les Poochs La (female) Pooch Vitamin Enriched Shampoo/Creme Rinse. (I do use a creme rinse to prevent tangles, etc.)

I hope that helps!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

First, Gracie is adorable. I am a newbie like yourself. I love my CC poodlecomb which I received recently. It is large but it works great on my toy. You wouldn't think a different brand of metal comb would make sure a difference but it does. I have to les pouches brushes - green and silver. I love both but I could get by the just the silver. I bought the les pouch puppy shampoo for Swizzle's face and another type of les pouch shampoo for his body. They smell fantastic and work really well - far better than what I picked up at the pet store. I use doggy toothpaste and a finger toothbrush for Swizzle's teeth but what really keeps them clean are raw bones. I too am working on a small tear stain issue. I use saline to wash around his eyes but plain water would probably be just fine. I need to get better about giving Swizzle yogurt and I am going to look into probiotics to help combat the tear stain issue. It is caused by yeast and I think it needs to be handled internally rather than some cosmetic fix. My next purchase will be a dryer - and then I guess I will have to get a table. I have a Laube speed feed for touch up grooming - my poodles are expensive!


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Rowan said:


> No need to apologize! We've all been in your spot, and I'm still learning to this day.
> 
> First, let's address teeth. My vet carries small toothbrushes or you can try the cat ones. Or these are a great size: Amazon.com: CET Toothbrush: Pet Supplies
> I use the Virbac Tartar Control Toothpaste & Dental Rinse with great results.
> ...


Thanks! I keep forgetting to buy ear cleaner LOL! I have been to the pet store probably three times now meaning to buy some and end up buying everything BUT! I am all about the smell when it comes to shampoos and whatnot! I have heard great things about Les Poochs, but I just hate not being able to smell it myself before I buy it!! I wish they had trial sizes. Right now I am using a regular nail file for Gracie's nails, I haven't used the clippers on her yet, and I'm kind of scared to. They're pretty big. Again, originally used for my husky lol. What do you use the buttercomb for? Does it just help with mats?


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> First, Gracie is adorable. I am a newbie like yourself. I love my CC poodlecomb which I received recently. It is large but it works great on my toy. You wouldn't think a different brand of metal comb would make sure a difference but it does. I have to les pouches brushes - green and silver. I love both but I could get by the just the silver. I bought the les pouch puppy shampoo for Swizzle's face and another type of les pouch shampoo for his body. They smell fantastic and work really well - far better than what I picked up at the pet store. I use doggy toothpaste and a finger toothbrush for Swizzle's teeth but what really keeps them clean are raw bones. I too am working on a small tear stain issue. I use saline to wash around his eyes but plain water would probably be just fine. I need to get better about giving Swizzle yogurt and I am going to look into probiotics to help combat the tear stain issue. It is caused by yeast and I think it needs to be handled internally rather than some cosmetic fix. My next purchase will be a dryer - and then I guess I will have to get a table. I have a Laube speed feed for touch up grooming - my poodles are expensive!


Thank you! What kind of raw bones do you give Swizzle? I have tried to look up the Les Poochs brushes but they seem to only have the "Pooch Brush" listed on their website, which look like a series of some sort of double sided slicker-type brush. I am not seeing any references to colors, but they do appear to be color coded (I have a hard time with colors). Are these the brushes you are talking about?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

muffin said:


> Thank you! What kind of raw bones do you give Swizzle? *I have tried to look up the Les Poochs brushes but they seem to only have the "Pooch Brush" listed on their website, which look like a series of some sort of double sided slicker-type brush. I am not seeing any references to colors, but they do appear to be color coded (I have a hard time with colors). Are these the brushes you are talking about?*


Yes. These threads should be helpful:
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/15596-les-poochs-group-buy-coming-november-2011-a.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/15775-les-poochs-product-review.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/14749-les-poochs-brushes-group-buy.html


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

muffin said:


> Thank you! What kind of raw bones do you give Swizzle? I have tried to look up the Les Poochs brushes but they seem to only have the "Pooch Brush" listed on their website, which look like a series of some sort of double sided slicker-type brush. I am not seeing any references to colors, but they do appear to be color coded (I have a hard time with colors). Are these the brushes you are talking about?


Rowan gave you the info. on the brushes. I have 2 the sm green and the sm silver. My first brush was the silver and I could get by on that but I like the sm green too especially for the arm pit area and the legs. If I had to pick just one it would be the silver which really gives a nice finish. Before I had the silver I was never able to achieve the fluffed out I've just been to the groomer look. I am ordering a CC pin brush because people in the know on this forum (with beautifully groomed dogs) seen to love this one.

I have the Les Pouches ear cleaner which I have not used yet but I saw a post by tinlet and she likes the CC ear cleaner which she says foams and cleans deeply and smells better - not like medicine so if I was going to purchase again I would probably try the CC cleaner (even though the Les Pouches is suppose to be very good too).


I will be getting a Dremel - the old kind pinches and Swizzle's nails are jet black. So far I have let the vet or groomer do his nails but I like the idea of just taking a little bit off once a week or so. There is a great video on this - I forgot who posted it.

I mainly feed Swizzle turkey or chicken necks although he has gotten chicken backs, chicken drumsticks and I have even tried ostrich neck (way too big for a toy). Nothing beats raw bones (non load bearing) for keeping a dog's teeth clean. I say non load bearing because load bearing bones (legs ect) are harder and I don't want to risk Swizzle chipping or breaking a tooth. I like to give a variety of meat but for bones I mainly keep with chicken bones. They do the job and are safe. 

When you are ready I would advise getting in on one of the group buys and just get quality stuff. You will have the dog for years and if you just bite the bullet and get nice equipment it will make grooming more pleasant for you and the dog. Just stick with the basics and add when you want to or when you can. For a while with Swizzle I just had a greyhound comb and the Les Pouch silver brush (and the toothpaste of course) and some shampoo I bought at Petco. I recently upgrades to a CC poodlecomb and Les pouches shampoo and man what a difference. I just keep sniffing Swizzle he smells so good now and it is much easier to comb him.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

A quick note on the Les Poochs ear cleaner: I didn't really notice a smell. LOL But I love it for my "poodle with issues." It's gentle enough to use frequently and has improved his ears ten-fold. He had a _horrible _ear infection when I first got him in July--the worst I've experienced with a rescue. He was on three different ear drops/meds for months to get rid of it. He's all better now and I only use the Medacetic ear cleaner once every blue moon to keep them clean. I like this one for problem ears because it doesn't foam, dries quickly and keeps the ears dry. I think it's good for keeping bacteria/yeast, etc. at bay. 

The foaming cleaners are good for dogs that get a lot of wax build-up, which Merlin doesn't have. 

On a side note: if you like citrus, you'll LOVE the Les Poochs F&T Degreaser. It's a great product if your pup gets into tree sap or other sticky messes.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope I did not sound negative about the Les Pouches ear cleaner. Before I bought it I read up on it and it gets amazing reviews. CC also gets great reviews and when Swizzle was a very young puppy his ears were waxy so I liked the idea of the foam. Swizzles ears are very clean since the groomer plucked him clean (he has the ear canals of a gorilla - very hairy) so I have not even used the Les Pouches ear cleaner yet. I don't know if I should be cleaning his ears when they look and smell clean. The groomer cleans and plucks them when he gets groomed. I bought the cleaner just in case - if his ears start to look waxy I want to clean them right away so he does not get an infection.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> *I hope I did not sound negative about the Les Pouches ear cleaner. * Before I bought it I read up on it and it gets amazing reviews. CC also gets great reviews and when Swizzle was a very young puppy his ears were waxy so I liked the idea of the foam. Swizzles ears are very clean since the groomer plucked him clean (he has the ear canals of a gorilla - very hairy) so I have not even used the Les Pouches ear cleaner yet. I don't know if I should be cleaning his ears when they look and smell clean. The groomer cleans and plucks them when he gets groomed. I bought the cleaner just in case - if his ears start to look waxy I want to clean them right away so he does not get an infection.


Not at all---I just figured it was worthwhile to discuss the differences in cleaners for those who haven't used these two or any. The foaming ones are great for wax build up, and the Medacetic is good for infection prone pups with no wax, etc. There's a product out there for everything!


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you both! My vet ended up giving me a bottle of ear cleaner after scolding me for her waxy ears LOL! Just out of curiosity, what specifically makes you prefer Les Poochs' brushes over other brands? I hear a lot of talk about how they are better, but I'm not sure what they're better at doing?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

muffin said:


> Thank you both! My vet ended up giving me a bottle of ear cleaner after scolding me for her waxy ears LOL! Just out of curiosity, what specifically makes you prefer Les Poochs' brushes over other brands? I hear a lot of talk about how they are better, but I'm not sure what they're better at doing?


There are many things I like about them, and here are but a few:
- gentle on the hair and coat (they don't tear or pull the coat) while removing mats and fluffing the coat
- more bristles per square inch so it doesn't seem to take as long to brush out
- flexible head (follows the contours of the body)
- quiet*
- durable
- (ETA) *Countryboy *reminded me of another benefit-the bristles/tines are rounded on the ends. You can run the brush across your skin and the bristles don't leave a mark.

*You know that awful noise most slickers make? Les Poochs' don't make that noise. I'm not sure what causes that noise, but it always made me cringe.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> You wouldn't think a different brand of metal comb would make sure a difference but it does.


Comb or brush, the finish on the tines would make a large difference. Probably not visible to the naked eye but maybe under high magnification, the 'smoothness' of the steel, 'specially on the ends of the tines, would certainly affect the 'drag' on the brush. 

As Rowan says, the difference can easily be heard as small hairs are caught by irregularities in the surfaces and ends of the tines of the inexpensive tools.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

LOL I think the more I learn, the more questions I end up with!! So, more bristles are actually better? I actually went out and bought a comb the other day because I felt like the slicker was... I don't know, too rough? I am so scared of pulling her hair too rough so with the slicker I always end up taking small sections of her hair and working very slowly and gently through it. I don't even use the entire surface of the brush. I felt with the comb I could pass through the hair more quickly without worrying so much. But you guys are saying the Les Poochs brushes would eliminate this tugging?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i really don't have anything to add - you've been give quite a bit of info already! however, i want to say welcome and that your little girl is absolutely adorable. enjoy her immensely!!


----------

